# Who'd a thunk it?!



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 26, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]... in a cattle panel. All is well, thank goodness




: [/SIZE]

I went out a few minutes ago to check on the babies, and heard a BIG hee-haw. Thought, "what the heck...?"



: They haven't been making much noise lately - if so, it's been a soft kinda partial bray. Upon further inspection I saw that Gracie had her head stuck in a cattle panel opening :new_shocked: I guess those longears slid through ok, but didn't want to slide back out. We both stayed calm, amazingly for me because my heart was racing - thinking how are we gonna get out of THIS jam?



: I carefully pulled her ears back through, and "we" sort of had to twist her head a little to get it back out. In all of my worries, would have never guessed this would be a problem. I really don't think she will try it again, and I hope Ruby doesn't try it out either 



:

I wonder if she would have been able to get out without getting hurt - if someone hadn't been around. Hopefully her donkey-ness would have just remained there until help came. Just didn't cross my mind that their heads were THAT small! :no:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 26, 2007)

if these mischievious little guys (and gals) can get into something, they will! glad everything worked out ok!!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh I'm glad that you found her and that everything is okay. Now, to re-think my overnight panel corrals...didn't give the ears a thought LOL


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 26, 2007)

I am so glad you found her and everything is OK. My complete dry lot is made of cattle panels and I have never had anyone get stuck. The rest of my fencing is ranch fencing, ( 4x4 squares) but we do have a wide band of electrical tape around the inside of the panels and fencing...does a good job of keeping them away from the fence itself. Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 26, 2007)

:saludando: I'm so glad everything turned out , what is cattle panel, some sort of fencing but cannot picture it.

The last time the ferrier was here, I had to work, my son was the only one home. Well Max wore a bucket on his head, and Bruce said that is a donkey with too much time on his hands. I wish i'd seen that!!!

Any way glad Gracie is ok........


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 26, 2007)

I am so glad that you were able to get that cute little head out. They are so naughty.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> :saludando: I'm so glad everything turned out , what is cattle panel, some sort of fencing but cannot picture it.
> 
> The last time the ferrier was here, I had to work, my son was the only one home. Well Max wore a bucket on his head, and Bruce said that is a donkey with too much time on his hands. I wish i'd seen that!!!
> 
> Any way glad Gracie is ok........


What we call "cattle panels" around here are made out of welded wire and 16 feet long and about 4 foot high. They have square or rectangle openings on them that are about 5 or 6 inches wide, and a little shorter than that in length I believe. Still can't believe she squeezed her head through there  I worried allll day long while I was at work and called hubby awhile ago to make sure he checked on my babies first thing when he got home - they are fine



:

Max sounds like he is full of it too! Wish you had a picture of him with the bucket on his head - bet that was a sight!



:


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 27, 2007)

: Thanks for the decription of cattle panels, I can picture it now..

It makes you wonder what does go on when we are not there to see it, probably a good thing they can not talk.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 28, 2007)

How scary... aren't you glad that voice in your head told you to check on your babies



:

Bunny got her head stuck in an aluminum gate once ...the kind that are built well and tubular.

We were out back at the time and heard the rattleing of the gate. By the time we ran over there to help she had bent it to accomodate her BIG head through



:

She seemed fine ... I gave her hugs and checked her over. A few days later she is standing there looking like a helicopter (ears straight out to the side) and just really out of it. I go to see what is going on and I could feel instantly that she was warmer than normal...then her right ear caught my eye...at the base was totally infected.... no wonder she got out of the gate ... she had ripped her ear and she ripped it good. I never did see the injury that day???? It never bled either??? she does tend to have longer hair so I guess that was my excuse



:

Anyway...the Vet came out...she had to be sedated...ear injury shaved and cleaned up. She healed just fine. She was so sick from the infection though...I think her fever at the time was 104-105

She has NEVER put her head back in there...BUT she teases me ALL the time that she is going too



:


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 28, 2007)

:no: oh poor Bunny, glad she is fine now, too bad she had to learn the lesson.. the hard way....


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 28, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Anyway...the Vet came out...she had to be sedated...ear injury shaved and cleaned up. She healed just fine. She was so sick from the infection though...I think her fever at the time was 104-105
> 
> She has NEVER put her head back in there...BUT she teases me ALL the time that she is going too
> 
> ...


Poor Poor Bunny!!



Wow, she must have had some pretty good donkey power to bend that gate - strong little donk you have there  Must have been very scary for everyone - especially the fever :no:

I never really thought about them hiding an injury so well. But I can see how the smart little beggers could do it!



: I'm glad Bunny learned her lesson :aktion033: And I hope Gracie remembers her uncomfortable situation forever too



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 1, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]yikes...so glad you found her, a friend of mine found one of hers hooked to the side of the barn her halter was caught on a piece of board, she had pawed all night and was standing with her 2 front feet in a ditch when she was discovered in the morning. scary things those donkies do. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------

